

JavaScript Pong (Spartan Ajax) - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/projects/36-web/365-javascript-pong-.html

======
_ck_
This is far more impressive, Chain Reaction (aka Boomshine) in javascript:

<http://www.yvoschaap.com/chainrxn/>

